# XP Pro Lan Prob



## FOXFreak (25. Mai 2003)

Ich hab mit nem Kumpel ein 2PC Netzwerk gehabt und wenn ich auf sein PC (auf ein Freigegebenen Ordner) wollte, wollte sein rechner ein PW von  mir wissen, aber er hat keins eingstellt. Andersrum gings.
Wie kann man PWs festlegen oder entfernen im WinXP Pro ?


----------



## dfd1 (25. Mai 2003)

Haben beide Rechner WinXP pro??
Oder: Sind im freigegeben Ordner die Berechtigungen richtig eingestellt??


----------



## FOXFreak (25. Mai 2003)

Beide haben XP Pro, Wo sind die Ordnerberechtigungen ?


----------



## Nightcrawler (29. Mai 2003)

das problem hatte ich vorkurzem auch gehabt.

Also meine Lösung war folgende aber ich weiß nich t ob Sie bei dir was bringen wird.

Also auf beiden Rechner habe ich einen beliebigen eingeschränktes userkonto eingerichtet geht über Systemsteuerung und dann glub ich Benutzerkonten dort einfach eins einrichten (mit oder ohne passwort egal, wenn aber mit passwort das bitte merken)

So dann ab in die netzwerkumgebung und versuchen das einpaarmal aktualisieren.

Jetzt müßten die freigeben ordner zusehen sein wenn nicht auf den Button Netzwerkumgebung klicken und dort eure Arbeitsgruppe raussuchen.

wenn ihr jetzt auf den freigegeben Ordrner klickt kommt ein wahrscheinlich das Popupfenster das das passwort verlangt.

Jetzt auf den jeweils neu erstellten Userkonto eingeb und ENTER drücken ohne Passwort wenn ihr kein Passwort vergeben habt oder das Passwort eingeb was ihr bei dem jeweiligen Userkonto eingestellt habt.

Aber bei den Userkonten aufpassen immer das Userkonto des jeweigen andern Rechner benutzen.

Bsp.

Wenn PC1 auf PC2 zugreift userkonto von PC2 angeben.

So das wars. Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen.

Nightcrawler


----------



## tuxracer (6. Juni 2003)

also meines wissens geht es unter XP nicht mehr an, kein Passwort zu haben. Ich hatte das Problem auch mal und da hat XP als fehlermeldung geschrieben kein gültiges oder leeres Passwort.
Dann hab ich dem benutzer ein Passwort vergeben, und dann gings.


----------



## FOXFreak (6. Juni 2003)

@tuxracer: Wie kann ich denn ein Passwort zuteilen unter Xp ?


----------



## Tim C. (6. Juni 2003)

Eine andere Methode, wenn beide Rechner Windows XP haben, wäre auch, einfach den Gastaccount zu aktivieren (auf dem PC auf den zugegriffen werden soll). Dann sollte es auch funktionieren.

Alternativ kann auch auf dem Rechner, auf den zugegriffen werden soll, ein Userkonto mit dem Namen des anderen PC's erstellt werden. Hat auch schon einige Male geholfen.


----------



## dfd1 (10. Juni 2003)

Mal wieder ein paar Standart-Gegenfragen:

Sind die IPs und Masken richtig eingestellt?
Ist die interne Windof-Firewall deaktiviert?

Zur PW-Einstellung

Rechtsklick auf Ordner -> Freigabe
Und dort irgendwo kann das PW eingestellt werden...

Bedingung: Unter Extras->Ordneroptionen->Ansicht im Arbeitsplatz muss die einfache Dateifreigabe deaktiviert sein.

greetz
dfd1 -> the only one


----------

